# Damaged penis



## Sav (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi.
I have a six month old V (Delta) and he is a wonderful dog.
I have noticed a few times that he is a little obsessed with his penis. I know all dogs clean themselves regularly, but I have noticed on a few occasions he nips the end and pulls on it, it looks nasty but obviously didn't hurt him too much or he wouldn't do it.
I have had blood spots about the house from this, but nothing really bad. 
I have taken him to the vet and they gave antibiotics as there was an infection apparently.
That has cleared up now but I have noticed damage to the end of his penis which obviously ain't right.
I am at a loss to what to do next, I don't see him biting it anymore so maybe just leave it? But I don't want ignor a potentially serious problem.
He does hump ALOT and I always stop him with a stern telling off. Anyone have any ideas what I should do.​


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't have any useful feedback on the seriousness of the damage, but I'd suggest buying or making a product like the belly band which is intended to keep males from marking in the house, but which might also deter him from messing with it. You may need to go with an e-collar for a while.

Once a dog gets obsessed with grooming a part of their body they can continue to do it to the point of mutilation. I have another dog who obsessively cleans her feet and she'll keep chewing until it's raw if we don't interfere. For the feet you can use a betadine spray with a bad tasting repellent, but I imagine you wouldn't want to use that on his penis. 

Hope you can figure this out!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Males seem to spend time cleaning themselves, and they often get quite into it. If it happens more than usual (and/or there's blood present), it's a pretty fair signal of a UTI. 

Since a dog is limited on how it can respond to discomfort, what can result from all that licking is a pretty nasty abrasion. When you say his penis is irritated, is it the actual penis itself, or the foreskin covering it? The penis itself is vividly red naturally, so if you're seeing that, it doesn't necessarily indicate abrasion. If the foreskin is red, then you might try putting a little Vaseline jelly on it, preferably before he naps so there's less chance of it being immediately licked off.

Addendum: The pic just showed up, and his penis and foreskin both look fine, if he;s still bleeding, I'd call the vet, sometimes UTI's can be stubborn and require a second round of antibiotics.


----------



## Sav (Dec 26, 2011)

Many thanks for the telly's.
Do you really think his penis looks fine, I was concerned about the very tip where it seems it has been torn.
No blood as of late and he seems 100% happy.
I'll keep an eye on it and see what occurs.
Many thanks again.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It looks like there is some damage to me.
Did he lick and damage it due to abrasions from humping, or due to a underlying health problem, would be a tough call over the internet.
Think I would put a collar on him that makes it hard for him to lick, and do further damage. If you think it all started due to humping, maybe a silk pillow case to cover his favorite object of affection. Plus redirect him when you can.
I like the Cloud Kong blowup collars, better than the elizabethan collars. They just seem more comfortable for the dogs.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello Sav,... Since you say your pup went through antibiotics, and he is not biting at himself any more, from my perspective, the little tip may just be a bit worn from his biting & humping... what exactly does he use to hump himself against. 
Sorry ,this is sort of a graphic subject 

My Pup Humped so much, he strained a groin, or back muscle and couldn't walk... I found this out at the ER after x-rays, and other services from the ER Vet... expensive, but I was sooo glad it was not serious!!! Fergy never wore away the end of his Penis, but if his pillow had been a little rougher, he might have. He was very careful to get it turned over to the smooth side before he began his folly. 
Perhaps your boy's little tip will heal on it's own with a little time. If it doesn't begin to look better soon, (while being abuse free) then I would pursue more serious investigation. 
PS... I thought the humping would stop with his neuter... it did not... but it did decreased immensely, I think mainly because, now it's missing something, poor guy.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Is this something that would take going to a Vet who specializes in urology? Please keep us informed; are you wanting to show or breed him? I am wondering if it looked odd but was otherwise okay and that your boy could urinate in a normal and safe fashion would looks matter?

Sending healing thoughts in any case and comfort for you too!


----------



## Sav (Dec 26, 2011)

Delta generally only humps a stuffed dog so nothing really abrasive 😳, and I tend to be with him most the time, so once he gets the urge, I'm there to spoil his fun.
I'm not fussed about showing him, just want to ensure he is healthy.
Had a few drops of blood today following a walk and a bit of puppy play with local dogs, but again, it didn't seem to be bothering him, just my carpet 😳.
I am going to phone vet tomorrow and see what the results from the urine sample were and go from there.
Many thanks for all your advice.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I hope for a timely recovery. Please keep us informed.


----------

